# Sound effect & sound scapes for you......



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thought I'd just go ahead & post this as more & more people looking for SFX ,my freeshare site with themed folders sound effects & soundscapes.
Compiled from different places,sites & a lot from members here & a couple i mixed in there somewhere....LOL 
( If i have something in there that you made & didn't want that I've posted there,apologies,let me know & i will remove )

Password - haunttunes

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

(Hey Melty, where is my cheese-fest clogging music,got my double taps ready........   )


----------



## gromit (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the great resource. Like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome gromit, glad ya found us,........ but you've barely scratched the surface with all the talent & resources here !


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link! There's a lot of good stuff!


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice! A very broad and diverse catalog. Thanks DL!

Cab


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Is there any way you could send the files through a email?


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

EXCELLENT STUFF MY FRIEND!!! I didnt realize you had a site too! Some really good stuff! Nice to know my bud has some sounds I can leech off of! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> EXCELLENT STUFF MY FRIEND!!! I didnt realize you had a site too! Some really good stuff! Nice to know my bud has some sounds I can leech off of! Keep up the good work!!


I didn't know i had a site either til i posted it..............  
Have hayload of more stuff i have to upload to it off my main PC !


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> Is there any way you could send the files through a email?


Your providers system too slow on downloads ? There are a lot of files there, anything in particular ? I could do a few zip files, won't be able to play with it til the weekend though.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for making these available. I'll be busy downloading today.

Lizzy


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Freakin' awesome!!! Thanks a bunch for all that, bro!
...looks like I got me some mixin' ta do.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

For some reason I can't get them to download. Weird?


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> For some reason I can't get them to download. Weird?


Please forgive me if I'm stating the obvious, but did you select the one(s) you want and then click the little links button near the top-left? That will open a small popup window with the download links in it.
Note: some of the selections are actually whole other folders.


----------



## Lhenon (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks! is very important for the ambient, all know it

you can make a compilated with all the songs, is more easy for under of internet


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> For some reason I can't get them to download. Weird?


When you come to the main folders, click on the song you want,then click on that song in the next window, then click on the green "go" arrow.....

Or are they just not downloading at all ??? maybe check your internet settings....
Let me know.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I will be adding more this weekend in a folder labeled "new stuff"
That way you don't have to go thru all the seperate folder again.I can file them away later after Hallowween to make it easier for all.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Temporarily down, some reason files got dumped..........WTH
Will have to reload them.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, bummer, bro!!!! That was an excellent collection you had there!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the back up files, so will have back up soon !


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet. I know others will love that stuff too.


----------



## cingularpat (Sep 22, 2008)

Any word on when this will be back up? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Should have it back up by sunday latest, been pretty busy..........been resorting & uploading them again. Will repost on this thread when up


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Thought I'd just go ahead & post this as more & more people looking for SFX ,my freeshare site with themed folders sound effects & soundscapes.
> Compiled from different places,sites & a lot from members here & a couple i mixed in there somewhere....LOL
> ( If i have something in there that you made & didn't want that I've posted there,apologies,let me know & i will remove )
> 
> ...


Dark thanks for sharing, will have a look when it's up and running again


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

OK, back up & should be working, & again if there is anything in there of yours that you wanted off, let me know & i will remove,
most of this are from here & other sites collected in themed folders for easier use of a particular themes needed.

UPDATE 10/16/09 ****Back down will have to rego thru this again......... PM me any requested needs for sound files,thanx DL******


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey DL - 
Glad to see ya got it back up.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW...there are some great sounds on here...thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

just added a bunch new stuff in "new additions" folder,more to come...... enjoy


----------



## Lilbugwitch (Sep 12, 2009)

Dark Lord you are a dark GOD!! that rocks! thank you so much for sharing!


----------

